# The Friant Rail Line courtesy of Paul Caetano on FaceBook



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't know if those who do not have FaceBook will be able to view this. but here goes...


https://www.facebook.com/antimusick/videos/10154489528145799/

"The Friant Rail Line (1892 - 1960s) was built by Marcus Pollasky of Clovis, CA it was once as part of the San Joaquin Valley Railroad and then owned by Southern Pacific , this Line once Connected in El Prado (near Friant on Willow Ave) to the San Joaquin and Eastern Railroad from 1912 - 1933 a rail line that was built to help haul penstock, and supplies to build the Big Creek Powerhouse in Cascada (Big Creek), along the banks of the San Joaquin River and at the base of Friant Dam. The Turntable was located at Friant road and Parker Street. as seen in the film the line was last used to haul river rocks from the rockfield gravel company. (cemex) the footage is from the 1950s that might have been filmed by Doctor Wayland Paul Matt who shot many silent color film of southern pacific locomotives. - i edited in the sound, but i missed a spot for a whistle." - he Friant Rail Line (1892 - 1960s) was built by Marcus Pollasky of Clovis, CA it was once as part of the San Joaquin Valley Railroad and then owned by Southern Pacific , this Line once Connected in El Prado (near Friant on Willow Ave) to the San Joaquin and Eastern Railroad from 1912 - 1933 a rail line that was built to help haul penstock, and supplies to build the Big Creek Powerhouse in Cascada (Big Creek), along the banks of the San Joaquin River and at the base of Friant Dam. The Turntable was located at Friant road and Parker Street. as seen in the film the line was last used to haul river rocks from the rockfield gravel company. (cemex) the footage is from the 1950s that might have been filmed by Doctor Wayland Paul Matt who shot many silent color film of southern pacific locomotives. - i edited in the sound, but i missed a spot for a whistle." Paul Caetano


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

YouTube url:


----------

